# Langsame Inet-Verbindung mit SuSE-Linux 9.1



## wendigo12345 (8. August 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Nach einer erfolgreichen Neuinstallation von SuSE-Linux 9.1 ist die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit (mit DSL) auf Modemgeschwindigkeit gesunken.
Ich hatte dieses Problem schon bei der Erstinstallation; der entsprechende Tipp ist leider im Datennirvana verschwunden. Was ich noch weiss:
- Es hat was mit IPv4 und IPv6 zu tun
- Es muss in einer config-Datei eine Zeile geändert oder gelöscht werden.

Konnte leider weder die entsprechende Datei, noch einen Hinweis im Internet zu diesem Problem finden.
Wer kann mir helfen? Besten dank im voraus!
mfg gogo


----------



## JohnMJ (17. August 2005)

wieso ziehste dir nich die 9.2 professionell die is kostenlos und du hast das Prob mit den Einstellungen nicht.... macht es "fast" alles automatisch..


----------

